# anyone gone from egg sharing to just egg donation??



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya i'm just wondering if anyone here has had a sucssessful ivf cycle by egg sharing and then gone on to just dontae?? i'm actually thinking about doing this. i just feel i'd like to help sone else to have a baby as i'm so lucky to have had twins on my 1st attempt. i was also lucky to have a fairly easy cycle and actually enjoyed it. so if anyone has done this i'd love to hear from them and maybe pick there brains a bit. i had my tx at the lister and would like to go back there. look forward to reading replys Allyson xx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I haven't but I hope to in the future. I really pray that this FET is a BFP.

Then after the birth. I will go for Egg donation after about 9 months after birth


----------

